# Elbow Dysplasia - ADVICE? EXPERIENCE?



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey all!

We recently lost our golden, Jack to hemangiosarcoma and have been going through the healing process. Feeling like we can breathe again and feel joy! Thanks all for support.
We were made aware of a golden retriever at the pound who desperately needs a loving home. Sad problem...he has been diagnosed with severe elbow dysplasia. He's two years old and the sweetest thing. Anybody have experience with this disease?? Any input welcome. Life expectancy differences? Quality of life? 

THANK-YOU!!!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am anxious to hear about this as well. I've recently lost my "Buddy" and have been planning on adopting or new puppy. The truth is that I'm seeing so many rescue dogs that my heart wants to save but they have medical needs that I can't afford.
I have my hopes on a puppy, but that search doesn't seem to be going well so far either. Good luck


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks kellyguy! Ya, we aren't sure whether this is going to be a heartbreaking road or whether it will work out with some intervention. I'll keep you posted! Looks like we are going to meet him at the pound today!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm dealing with that right now with my own rescue girl. She's 4 and has severe bilateral elbow dysplasia. Right now she is on medication to reduce inflammation and manage her pain. If that doesn't work, we'll have to spring for surgery.

The good news is ED doesn't affect length of life, and though it does affect quality of life, it is curable with surgical intervention. Sometimes, it is manageable with medication. These days, the meds can be miraculous. I had a girl with hip dysplasia. It was so bad, and she was arthritic on top of it. It got to the point where she couldn't control her bowels and she wasn't able to squat to pee or poop. I thought we were going to lose her. But the vet said let's try Metacam, and three days later she was running around like a puppy.

My current girl isn't responding to the meds as well as my former dog, but she is much improved.

If you get this dog, I wouldn't disclose the ED right away, and I'd make sure to get insurance on her. But since insurance doesn't cover pre-existing conditions, if they find out she was symptomatic before you got her, most insurance companies won't cover the condition.

But Goldens with elbow dysplasia can lead full, normal lives. You're just going to have to treat it, either with medication and exercise (being in the pound is the worst thing for the ED, as exercise keeps the support structure strong and the joint greased) or surgery.

I hope that's not too daunting. Sounds like this pup needs someone like you.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Terrible reason to be in a shelter


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Perhaps when you have enough posts, you can contact MarieP. I am sure she can tell you in more detail her experience. I would hate to think that his elbows are why he was left at the pound 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-dysplasia-field-obedience-competitor.html


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> If you get this dog, I wouldn't disclose the ED right away, and I'd make sure to get insurance on her. But since insurance doesn't cover pre-existing conditions, if they find out she was symptomatic before you got her, most insurance companies won't cover the condition.
> [QUOTE/]
> 
> That's insurance fraud!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The insurance company is going to want all veterinary records sent to them- so anything (even from the rescue/shelter) will need to be sent, most likely. That will probably say he has elbow dysplasia which will automatically disqualify him from any coverage on that condition for pet insurance. Also, a lot of companies usually have a 'waiting period' on joint issues- I think generally around 6 months after you get them signed up. I wish you the best of luck if you do adopt this sweet pup. He is going to need some TLC depending on the severity of the disease and I'd probably see a specialist right away in regards to it.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> The insurance company is going to want all veterinary records sent to them- so anything (even from the rescue/shelter) will need to be sent, most likely. That will probably say he has elbow dysplasia which will automatically disqualify him from any coverage on that condition for pet insurance. Also, a lot of companies usually have a 'waiting period' on joint issues- I think generally around 6 months after you get them signed up. I wish you the best of luck if you do adopt this sweet pup. He is going to need some TLC depending on the severity of the disease and I'd probably see a specialist right away in regards to it.


 Thanks for that terrific post, Rainheart. This forum is usually a field of valuable information most of the times.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Thanks for that terrific post, Rainheart. This forum is usually a field of valuable information most of the times.


You are most welcome. I think it would be a different story, say, if someone adopts a dog from a rescue and signs them up immediately for pet insurance. The dog shows signs of limping in a front limb months down the line and then is diagnosed with elbow displaysia. Something like that then would be covered (assuming that the insurance does cover joint diseases).


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My Reilly has elbow Displasia. Severe in his right elbow and mild in his left. He does also have mild hip displasia. The first thing you want to do is have the dog x-rayed and those x-rays evaluated by a radiologist, not by a regular vet. My vet sent our x-rays to a vet college down in the states since we have none here. The radiologist will evaluate. Then take the evaluations to an orthopedic vet, not your regular vet. The orthopedic vet will give you some options. 

With my Reilly surgery was not an option. I first noticed his limping at 4 months. It has come and gone, but gradually worsened. He's now 6 yrs old. Biggest thing that helps him is regular off leash exercise. He gets B12 injections and Adequan injections. We do acupuncture as needed, which he responds well to. Tramadol pills when he's super sore too. 

Dogs don't know they are supposed to feel any differently, they just know when they hurt. Treat the pain when they need it. Get them out and enjoy life. Have fun. With your new pal!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ang.suds said:


> We were made aware of a golden retriever at the pound who desperately needs a loving home. Sad problem...he has been diagnosed with severe elbow dysplasia. He's two years old and the sweetest thing. Anybody have experience with this disease?? Any input welcome. Life expectancy differences? Quality of life?


Elbow dysplasia is not a disease. It's a defect that the dog was born with. Generally speaking, you would have to talk to a orthopedic specialist on the best route for this dog. Sometimes with surgery done, it just buys the dog 2-4 years before arthritis sets in. 

I think we were told with our Danny that we could have surgery done at 24 months (to separate the pano symptoms from the elbow dysplasia symptoms) if he was still limping. Even if we had surgery done, we were told definitely that he would likely be experiencing pain again by the time he was 5 years old from arthritis. 

Then again, if the elbow dysplasia is really bad and the dog absolutely can't walk across a room without a lot of pain, surgery probably would be necessary. 

You are going to have to spend money on pain meds for the rest of the dog's life. You are going to have to learn how to balance exercise and rest to keep your dog comfortable and in shape (the heavier the dog, the more stress on the elbows - so the dog would have to be kept lean). 

Basically - it isn't an easy thing to deal with. But the dog should live a long life and if you do everything right, it will be a comfortable one for that dog. Our Danny lived for nearly 13 years. We kept him lean for as long as we could. His senior years probably the big difficulty was he started to develop arthritis in his hips (which had been good). So he basically had pain in all four legs. That dog lived a great life though.


----------



## 3inarow (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a golden who I found out has severe elbow dysplasia at 14 months. He had had a limp that wouldn't go away and found out after xrays. I was told that surgery probably wouldn't help because the arthritis was so severe already. Long story short....I give him fish oil, glucosamine and pet joint plus (cetylmiristoleate) and we have veterinary orthopedic manipulation every 6 weeks now! He takes no meds even thought my own vet told me I should give him them. He has no limp no stiffness and walks and plays. Every dog is different but that is Bentley 's story so far. We may have to change things up as he gets older or changes. We are very thankful so far. Oh it has been 6 months since diagnosis.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
Thank-you so much for your advice! We were supposed to pick him up for a trial this weekend but somebody had put a 24 hour hold one hour prior to our arrival. So, we spent the weekend thinking he probably found his forever home. Today, I got an email from the pound saying nope, he didn't return. So, Im back to wondering whether I will be able to take care of this sweet boy with his dysplasia.
It has been determined by their vet that surgery is not an option for him. 
Other questions I have....we have two other non-golden rescues who play like the dickens. If we rescued this golden, we would have to limit his play and no rough-housing. Any suggestions on how to do that? 
With our Jack (who passed away three weeks ago to hemangio), we taught the girls (other two rescues) to leave him alone bc he was uninterested in other dogs period. And we were quite successful. Not sure though if it will be challenging to prevent this young golden from wanting to join in all the antics....??


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Other questions I have....we have two other non-golden rescues who play like the dickens. If we rescued this golden, we would have to limit his play and no rough-housing. Any suggestions on how to do that?


 I think it really depends on the dog. 

Danny roughhoused and ran around playing with our other golden and lived a normal life. But probably the main thing with him was we had a "treat as needed" routine as far as pain meds. 

The issue about letting a dog roughhouse or exercise too much is an issue if the dog is on pain meds. They don't self-regulate their exercise or "stop when it hurts". 

But even if that happens or if you have a dog like Danny who would overdo it with running, it just meant 2-3 weeks of being rested to heal up again. 

Just saying - you can manage the situation and also allow the dog to live a normal and active life.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Any chance you could have him seen by your own vet, for an assessment, and a second opinion? Also to discuss with him/her what to expect, and how to manage his life style, to get a clearer, 'in person' picture about what it all 'means' long term.


----------



## dogsbestfriend912 (Nov 21, 2013)

i didnt read all the post on this thread.but after the first few, i had to post a reply. my gretchen is 14.5 years old and was diagnosed with severe arthritis by the chiropractor. she gave me a bottle of SYSTEM SAVER to try , for the arthritis. the stuff has been a god sent. she walks better now than she has for the past 2 years. she has been on it for 1 month, but i was seeing results in just 4 days after i started to give it to her. i encourage all to look at this product. and i do not have any connection, or receive any benefits, for promoting this product. it has also helped a lot with the chronic bronchitis. i just want to help all dogs that may be suffering with these two conditions.


----------



## Sue with her Paw Family (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi .. Yes ! have a 10 month old Goldie with Lt & Rt elbow dysplasia. He has had surgery on both elbows and is really doing well. 
So .. surgery , hydrotherapy , Homeopathic vet , Nordic Omega 3 , Glyco-Flex 1 , MacTimoney teatment , raw diet , a good insurance if they will have you , money to cover the vets bills if not , and lots, lots of love , time and patience with all the treatments. Mine wasn't rescue proving that you takes your money and takes your chance. Wouldn't swap him for the world.


----------



## Sue with her Paw Family (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi .. I will try again as my first post has gone to the wrong place 

Ok .. Yes ! I have a 10 month old Goldie who has Lt & Rt elbow dysplasia he has had surgery on both legs and is doing really well now.

So .... surgery, hydrotherapy, holistic vet, Glyco-Flex 1, Nordic omega 3, MacTimoney treatment, raw diet, lots & lots of love, time and patience with all the treatments, an insurance company that will take you on, or money to pay the vets bills, and being very careful with the amount of exercise he can and cannot do.

Freddie wasn't a rescue going to prove it can happen to any dog, but I wouldn't swap him for the world, it just makes him a little bit more special and needy of a caring home.

I wish you the very best of luck and hope it all works out for you and your furbaby if you decide to go a head.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

dogsbestfriend912 said:


> i didnt read all the post on this thread.but after the first few, i had to post a reply. my gretchen is 14.5 years old and was diagnosed with severe arthritis by the chiropractor. she gave me a bottle of SYSTEM SAVER to try , for the arthritis. the stuff has been a god sent. she walks better now than she has for the past 2 years. she has been on it for 1 month, but i was seeing results in just 4 days after i started to give it to her. i encourage all to look at this product. and i do not have any connection, or receive any benefits, for promoting this product. it has also helped a lot with the chronic bronchitis. i just want to help all dogs that may be suffering with these two conditions.


 There's something unsettling about a product that claims to help with arthritis (joint + bone disease,)
asthma (lung disease)
carpel tunnel (neurological disease)
menopause (hormonal activity)
psoriasis (skin disease)
etc., etc. etc. 
Wonder what kind of schmutz the tablets are made out of/from.


----------



## dogsbestfriend912 (Nov 21, 2013)

let me tell you something TENNYSON, if you would have read the ingredients you would have seen what it is made of. all natural , good ingredients, i researched all 4 of them. 
i posted this to maybe help some dogs that cant take the poison ( like mine ) that your vet offers .pretty childish of you to bash a product that you havent even read the ingredients, let alone the fact that it is made from GODS ingredients.
the things i said about how it has worked for my dog is ALL TRUE. some people are so closed minded they will never see the answer , even if it is right in front of them.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks again everyone for your input and replies. This is a road we are researching with great trepidation as to whether we are in fact, the right family for this lovely boy.
I did research "system saver" supplement. It contains three different traditional herbal anti-inflammatories, probably why they can be marketed for multiple unrelated inflammatory diseases/conditions. Always good to be prudent in these products, I agree. I would probably opt to purchase the components separately if I should try this route. So, thanks for making me aware of it!
I'm wondering if joint immobilization will be beneficial for such a shoulder dysplasia. My husband and dad are chiropractors and in the past, have had great success with treating our dogs. 
Anybody know of an orthopedic vet specialist? I'm wondering if some of these specialists would do a consultation via phone should we send his xrays. We live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada and as far as a thorough google can tell me, there are none anywhere near. Also, any advice on how to keep him from wanting to play constantly with the other dogs? Can you take these dogs for regular walks? Im getting the impression from some that you must completely restrict exercise for pain control and from others, that they can lead normal lives. Oh this is such a difficult decision. It breaks my heart though, that he is sitting on a cement floor at the pound.
Thanks again all!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ask your local vet for a referral to an orthopedic vet. Winnipeg probably has one I'm guessing.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks dogsbestfriend912. I appreciate you making me aware of anything that has worked. I always do thorough research and sometimes the medical world is unaware of the benefits of traditional herbal preparations. There simply has not been enough studies done when compared to medical pharmaceuticals. There is good reason to be skeptical, I agree, but also, we must understand that these preps can and are beneficial to many animals out there, and some do not work for. And yes, there are some money makers who come out with a placebo and rip off innocent ppl. We all get that and do the best we can with the knowledge we have and research we have done.
Point in case: Thanks all for your opinions. What has worked for some, may not work for others. And may work for yet more lucky goldens. We are all here for the best interest of our beloved goldens
Cheers!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Alaska 7133, 
I think you are right. I just gotta bring him to the vet and see what happens. Get a referral. I'm trying to test the waters a little on this forum to hear other's experience and make a decision from there as to whether to pick this guy up or not. I know that once I do, even if it's for a trial, I'll lose all objectivity and not be able to return him!!!!:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He looks like a sweet boy and I know whatever decision you come to it hasn't been made lightly. I don't know of any ortho specialists here, the Western College of Vet Medicine in Saskatoon might be the closest place but check with your vet clinic to be sure.


----------



## dogsbestfriend912 (Nov 21, 2013)

when my girl gretchen was 2 yrs. old. i had her hips x-rayed for OFC certified. she didnt pass the certification.came back with mild hip displasia . years later in x-rays, all looked good. she does favor that leg a small amount if she over does it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Just to update my previous post:

My rescue girl, Isabelle (who is 3, not 4 like I posted before), and who was diagnosed about 10 days ago with severe elbow dysplasia, has been on meds and is slowly responding. As of yesterday, she has almost completely lost her limp, she is running and jumping (even jumping down and landing on her front legs) and is acting like a puppy again. She's on Metacam, Tramadol and a glucosamine/MSM/chondroitin supplement.

I'm pretty pleased with how she has come along, though it has been slower than I expected. She seems pretty pain free, now, and is living the life of a Golden Retriever. I hope this helps in making your decision.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I use tramadol with Reilly when he has a wild off leash run around. But usually for only that night and maybe the next morning. As time has gone on I've had to use it less and less. Best fix for Reilly has been regular exercise.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks everybody for your input! We are fostering him right now and may decide to adopt him. It's been an interesting weekend, more so because the other dogs and him are getting used to each other. We will see how it goes!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

When we were looking for an orthopaedic vet, we found that we were referred to a veterinary surgeon, who has a special interest in orthopaedics. I would imagine there would be such a veterinarian in such a large city as Winnipeg.

What a lucky boy! I hope it works out for all of you!


----------

